# Bling is Back!



## Hooked (20/2/19)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi (20/2/19)

Good news. Would like to see what they have on offer. But the website is still down.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (20/2/19)

Never ordered from them, but isnt it the place that shipping takes longer than through these chineese websites and sapo?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (20/2/19)

Adephi said:


> Good news. Would like to see what they have on offer. But the website is still down.



Well, the ad says they're re-opening on 2 March so I guess it will be up and running then.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (20/2/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Never ordered from them, but isnt it the place that shipping takes longer than through these chineese websites and sapo?



That's how it was - sometimes - but the ad says "all new shipping"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (20/2/19)

Hooked said:


> Well, the ad says they're re-opening on 2 March so I guess it will be up and running then.



But I will be broke by then.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 5


----------



## JurgensSt (21/2/19)

Let's see if they have all the ducks in a row this time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Adephi (4/3/19)

Is it just me or is the prices not as WOW as it was previously?

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## JurgensSt (4/3/19)

Haven't checked the site. Will check tomorrow

Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faheem777 (4/3/19)

Adephi said:


> Is it just me or is the prices not as WOW as it was previously?



I was quite disappointed..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (4/3/19)

Im sure almost everything on the site you can buy cheaper locally by just walking into a shop amd not waiting weeks, months for their shipping. Do you pay extra for shipping on bling?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/3/19)

I compared a few random Bling prices to Fasttech prices (plus 15% VAT plus R25 handling fee). They seem to be close to Fasttech prices. You would have to add Bling's shipping cost but if it arrives quickly then it might be worth ordering from them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (4/3/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I compared a few random Bling prices to Fasttech prices (plus 15% VAT plus R25 handling fee). They seem to be close to Fasttech prices. You would have to add Bling's shipping cost but if it arrives quickly then it might be worth ordering from them.



Just checked for the Zeus X and shipping is 30-90 days. For that few bucks I'll rather buy at local shop and pay the domestic shipping and get it within 2 or 3 days. Anyway, their prices have gone up.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Salamander (5/3/19)

I checked a few items and they were all available off the shelf at local suppliers at cheaper prices

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Asterix (5/3/19)

They’re daft!! I’ve been looking at another Mirage mod, so thought I would see what Bling pricing is like. Needless to say I won’t be wasting anymore data on this site again.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (5/3/19)

Major fail

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (5/3/19)

Agreed . the price is not what it used to be . have been seeing lower prices at our local vendors , batteries seem a good price from bling


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/3/19)




----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/3/19)

About R200 cheaper than most SA shops and the shipping should be within 2 weeks... "should be" being the operative term.

For


----------



## TrifeDawg17 (7/12/19)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 158706


Sooooo what happened to Bling SA? Haven't been able to find the site for months now


----------



## zadiac (7/12/19)

It's closed, obviously.


----------



## Hooked (7/12/19)

TrifeDawg17 said:


> Sooooo what happened to Bling SA? Haven't been able to find the site for months now



No idea!


----------

